
Show HN: Set tasks right on the interface with Frontosaur - napest
https://frontosaur.com
======
hashkb
That's a really cool idea! 100 integrations come immediately to mind. I think
"without leaving the page" is a great hook, too.

~~~
napest
Thank you! I'd love to talk about the integrations, as it is our next step to
work on. Please feel free to text me, if you want napest14@gmail.com :)

